# Any particular outstanding portfolio website?



## pedz (Jan 1, 2022)

There is Shutterfly, Smugmug and countless others.  Is there one that you have used and found to be outstanding?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2022)

pedz said:


> There is Shutterfly, Smugmug and countless others. Is there one that you have used and found to be outstanding?



What about https://portfolio.adobe.com/. ?? It is free with your subscription and you can get your own personal domains for less that $10USD/yr 

https://cletuslee.work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedz (Jan 1, 2022)

clee01l said:


> What about https://portfolio.adobe.com/. ?? It is free with your subscription and you can get your own personal domains for less that $10USD/yr
> 
> https://cletuslee.work
> 
> ...


Hmm... I'll look into it.  I have pictures on Behance.  I'm hoping to sell some of my photography.  Some sites offer ways for customers to pick a photo and get it printed and framed (if desired) "easily".  I've not dug deep into these ideas so they may be more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 2, 2022)

pedz said:


> There is Shutterfly, Smugmug and countless others.  Is there one that you have used and found to be outstanding?


There are numerous sites, and your use case and budget usually will help narrow down the choices.  You mentioned SmugMug and there is their crosstown competitors Zenfolio and Squarespace among others.  WHCC has a list of their partners, and that has numerous services that might interest you as well: https://www.whcc.com/ordering/integrated-partners/ .

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 2, 2022)

clee01l said:


> What about https://portfolio.adobe.com/. ??


I think Portfolio is a good idea for someone who is utilizing the whole Adobe cloud ecosystem. I'm not and discovered I'd have to start syncing images to LR Cloud albums in order to make use of Portfolio. My personal preference is to be able to update images separately.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 2, 2022)

Paul_DS256 said:


> I think Portfolio is a good idea for someone who is utilizing the whole Adobe cloud ecosystem. I'm not and discovered I'd have to start syncing images to LR Cloud albums in order to make use of Portfolio. My personal preference is to be able to update images separately.


Which you certainly _can_ do with Portfolio, should you wish. If you wish, you can completely avoid using LR, not just its cloud feature.

As you see here, I created a new page in Portfolio, added a photo grid, and can then choose to upload or sync with LR. The latter is the more efficient method, but there's nothing that prevents you updating images separately.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2022)

Paul_DS256 said:


> I think Portfolio is a good idea for someone who is utilizing the whole Adobe cloud ecosystem. I'm not and discovered I'd have to start syncing images to LR Cloud albums in order to make use of Portfolio. My personal preference is to be able to update images separately.


So, either you upload images to  Shutterfly, Smugmug etc.or to Lightroom (cloudy)  Is there a difference? Only Lightroom/Lightroom Classic have an automatic process.   I find it a lot easier to make a decision in one place and have it propagate everywhere that to have to remember where that decision has impacted other facets of my work and manually follow them up.   Changes BTW in LrC which propagate to Lr do not update websites automatically in Portfolio.  (or I have not figured out how to get Portfolio pages to update automatically. )


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 2, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> If you wish, you can completely avoid using LR, not just its cloud feature.


Thanks @johnbeardy . It's been a few years since I tried Portfolio and at that time, I couldn't figure out how to upload files directly.
I couldn't find the same view as you for uploading files but was able to upload some JPG's from my desktop.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 2, 2022)

If the OP is looking to sell images then I am not sure that Portfolio would be the best recommendation.  I do not recall it having any sales features, but it has been a bit of time since I have looked at it.

--Ken


----------



## alaios (Jan 7, 2022)

clee01l said:


> What about https://portfolio.adobe.com/. ?? It is free with your subscription and you can get your own personal domains for less that $10USD/yr
> 
> https://cletuslee.work
> 
> ...


Is there a space limitation in portfolio adobe? For example sharing pictures with clients?


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 7, 2022)

One point to consider is the EULA for any service to make sure you are not giving the rights of your photos away by using the service.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 7, 2022)

alaios said:


> Is there a space limitation in portfolio adobe? For example sharing pictures with clients?



AFAIK, no limitation. Just as Lightroom Classic stores proxy Smart previews for free, It would seem reasonable that Portfolio would do the same. I know of no limitation mentioned in the description of the Portfolio Product,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.K (Jan 7, 2022)

clee01l said:


> AFAIK, no limitation. Just as Lightroom Classic stores proxy Smart previews for free, It would seem reasonable that Portfolio would do the same. I know of no limitation mentioned in the description of the Portfolio Product,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



- We do not import videos from Lightroom
- The Lightroom import limit is 500 images per album

From: https://help.myportfolio.com/hc/en-us/articles/360036720853-How-the-Lightroom-integration-works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alaios (Jan 7, 2022)

So sharing photos with customers means that 500 images can be shared at once. Right?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 7, 2022)

alaios said:


> So sharing photos with customers means that 500 images can be shared at once. Right?


No....a single portfolio site can contain multiple "pages", and each "page" can be the contents of a single Lightroom album, and each single album is restricted to 500 images. I currently have about 8 albums posted to a single Portfolio site, thus they could collectively contain 4000 images.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 7, 2022)

alaios said:


> So sharing photos with customers means that 500 images can be shared at once. Right?



No, just 500 per page/album. You can have up to 5 websites. Each website can have many pages/albums. Each page is limited to 500 images. I can find no limit to the number of pages. Assuming there is one, let’s say 500. Then 5 websites, times 500 pages (a guess), times 500 image per page. That would be 1.25 million images. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.K (Jan 7, 2022)

alaios said:


> So sharing photos with customers means that 500 images can be shared at once. Right?



Only if you share them from a collection that is linked as Page/Album. This is just the most convenient way. You change the Synced Collection (in LrC) or your the Album (in Lr) and you go to the portfolio site and press to update the page. 

But you can instead use the Photo-grid method, which apparently doesn’t have this limitation. You can load to the grid photos from either the local disk or from any photos already synced from LrC/ Lr

Another way to share photos with customers is by using a web gallery that LrC or Lr generates as a public link. Instead of sending this link to the customer you can have it accessible from the portfolio website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 7, 2022)

Different use cases are represented in the replies, and they might not all be the same as what the original poster wants. When choosing one of these websites, the scope of your personal use case is really important. For example, do you want:
A) A basic portfolio site, just to show off your best 30 images.
B) A site where you can set up public galleries containing hundreds of images, and sell photos prints or downloads from them.
C) A site where you can set up many private password-protected galleries and sell photos to specific clients (e.g. weddings, events, teams…), maybe with the ability for the clients to use the same website to review and pick the photos they want to order.
D) All of the above.

For:
A) You can use Adobe Portfolio, Flickr, many free or ad-supported sites like Wix, or the cheapest tier of services like SmugMug.
B) You can use a higher paid tier of many paid websites. Adobe Portfolio can’t do this or any higher service level; for example I think you can have only one password for the entire website so private client galleries are not possible. But Portfolio does let you make multiple websites within one account.
C) and D) You can use a higher paid tier of Smugmug, Squarespace, Zenfolio, Format, etc, or a custom WordPress installation, which will give you full selling abilities with a lot of back end control over metadata, layout customization, etc.

In short, if you just need a portfolio, you don’t need to subscribe to the full-service expensive services; just use something simple and cheap/free. But if you are building a complete sales business where you need a website customized with a photography-focused private back end for photo bulk management and customer fulfillment, then you will skip over all the cheap solutions and subscribe to something that has the complete business feature set you need.



Paul_DS256 said:


> One point to consider is the EULA for any service to make sure you are not giving the rights of your photos away by using the service.


A reputable site’s terms of service should say that you retain ownership of everything you upload (that you have valid copyright to).

Some people panic when they see the same TOS/EULA also say that you grant them a license to reproduce and produce derivatives of your work, and to allow them to sublicense your work to contractors and CDNs to do the same. But that is all normal, expected, and legally necessary if they are going to do things like publish your galleries (e.g., they need permission to make copies of your photos that are thumbnails), or serve your galleries to every country in the world (e.g. they need permission to copy your work across the border to CDN servers run by other companies in other countries).

It is very important to remember the difference between copyright/ownership and a license. Never accept terms that make you give up copyright or ownership, unless you are paid a large amount of money you agreed to. But it is OK for a website to make you grant them a license because that’s not the same thing; granting a license grants usage while letting you continue to keep your copyright/ownership.


----------



## Y.K (Jan 7, 2022)

Conrad Chavez said:


> … Adobe Portfolio can’t do this or any higher service level; for example I think you can have only one password for the entire website so private client galleries are not possible....



Actually, you can set a separate password on each Adobe portfolio page.

Other than that, you are completely right: great analysis on the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven_LR (Feb 4, 2022)

You could get a domain and WordPress hosted site inexpensively. Some work to set up, but you would have full control of the design.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## pedz (Feb 12, 2022)

Steven_LR said:


> You could get a domain and WordPress hosted site inexpensively. Some work to set up, but you would have full control of the design.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


I'm a computer geek.  I've been wanting to build my own photo web site but with all kinds of neat options and such but @#$%!!!! it would be a ton of work.  (Not just a simple portfolio type thing but one that had nice metadata understanding, the ability to send images to print shops, etc.)


----------

